# DYING CHICK 911!



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

Someone please help! I just picked up a bunch more chicks yesterday they are few days to a week old. One suddenly a hour ago i walked in and she was lying on ground while all the others were stomping around her. I picked her up immediately held her close she wasn’t moving at all really then i calmed the F*ck down enough to get it together and remembered reading about the homemade adrenaline boost(basically) got her to drink that she is opening her eyes here and there will make a few peeps but what do i do?!! How often to i get her to drink this stuff etc. Do I worry about getting her to eat RN or mostly sugar water? Do i make the rest of them take sugar water? Heat source is one of those thermo peep heated pads(attached below) I will post the first pic I got of her after I finally got her to come to some! I was too panicked at first to go snapping pics. I was lucky i even remembered who i was at first lol seriously tho idk if i can take losing one or more!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's hard. I know how hard it is when we lose them that small. 

When they are that small there is so very little we can do when we find them like that. Peep was probably weak when you got them and it's now really making itself known. 

There just isn't anything you can do except support it while it's here.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m so sorry. Like Robin said, at that size, with no visible symptoms, we have to chalk it up to an act of God. As much as it stinks to lose those sweet little things. We lost one the same way in our last group in the fall. 
I’m sorry for your possible loss. 

Edit to add that you’re doing the right thing; but if some food and water combo doesn’t get them to perk up there isn’t much else to do.


----------



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's hard. I know how hard it is when we lose them that small.
> 
> When they are that small there is so very little we can do when we find them like that. Peep was probably weak when you got them and it's now really making itself known.
> 
> There just isn't anything you can do except support it while it's here.


 I was up all night with her trying to help her and the rest I finally went to bed last night around 5 and woke up at 7am to go check on them before i got my girls up to get to school and she was gone. I just feel so hopeless it sucks! I had to bring her back to get another one so when my girls got home they didn’t notice she was gone. The woman suggested I added a packet of probiotic stuff packet of electrolyte AND nutridrench all together in their 32 oz water dispenser to help it seems like a lot? Or is that ok? The pad i have them on have a built in thermostat to stay at 101 no higher and i have a 60wat light in noticed they were good . My plan was to in a min go in and switch to higher wat heat bulb. I just wanted to have a plan to try and prevent anything else from happening! I attached pics of the packets and stuff she told me to add. Any advice would be appreciate I will try anything as long as i don’t have to wake up to another baby gone😩


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Too warm!!! Much too warm. It should be at 95. That much excess heat could kill them.

There truly is nothing we can do when they are that small. Doesn't mean we never try. It's just happened enough that we know it's hopeless.

Be careful listening to people in the feed stores. The majority of the time they don't know what they're talking about. You're right to be suspicious. I wouldn't do all of that in their water. I actually never used anything.

The electrolytes can help them recover from shipping stress but they probably already rec'd that at the feed store so it shouldn't be necessary for you to need to use it.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I used the Nutri Drench with my shipped chicks’ water, and for about 2 weeks following in incrementally smaller amounts. 
I add some light mix of electrolytes on some of the hottest days when they’re drinking a ton to stay cool, but beyond that, I don’t feel them necessary either. 

Some people use them more consistently, but generally they aren’t a must. I’m really sorry your peep didn’t rally, that is more the exception than the norm unfortunately. Just know that you did all you could reasonably do.


----------



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> I used the Nutri Drench with my shipped chicks’ water, and for about 2 weeks following in incrementally smaller amounts.
> I add some light mix of electrolytes on some of the hottest days when they’re drinking a ton to stay cool, but beyond that, I don’t feel them necessary either.
> 
> Some people use them more consistently, but generally they aren’t a must. I’m really sorry your peep didn’t rally, that is more the exception than the norm unfortunately. Just know that you did all you could reasonably do.


I thought so i took that out for good i just left it in for a bit to let them go up get a few sips of it and now back to just regular water. Something was telling me it was too much and unnecessary. I’m a little worried though because one had a little pasty butt cleaned her up but i keep wiping pad down and keeping it clean and i found things that resemble like a worm or something?!! I don’t remember my chicks ever having this last year. Attached pics below of what i keep cleaning up.


----------



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Too warm!!! Much too warm. It should be at 95. That much excess heat could kill them.
> 
> There truly is nothing we can do when they are that small. Doesn't mean we never try. It's just happened enough that we know it's hopeless.
> 
> ...


I hope that I am able to eventually not take this so hard! I’m trying I just am sensitive more so then usual at the time so i think that may be why.

I’ve noticed a lot of conflicted advice with what I have read on here and then lady at Tractor supply that’s why I prefer to just post and wait for you and OverMountain to rescue me
So what do i do? Not use the pad? The light alone did not seem to be cutting it period last night they didn’t start to perk up and not seem so lethargic until they sat on that pad for a min. Why would they have this soecifally for chicks if it’s too warm? What should I do? Idk if they have some kind of intestinal thing happening? I attached pics of what i keep finding that i never witnessed with my other flock.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

As long as they aren’t in direct contact with the pad and can move away from it as much as needed at will then it should be ok I think? I know my heater pad stands vertically so it radiates out. I’m not 100% what the right solution will be for you here. 

Robin, Dan, PJ, Dawg, only to name a few, have all raised many more than I and will have much more thorough advice here I bet. They will be here.


----------



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> As long as they aren’t in direct contact with the pad and can move away from it as much as needed at will then it should be ok I think? I know my heater pad stands vertically so it radiates out. I’m not 100% what the right solution will be for you here.
> 
> Robin, Dan, PJ, Dawg, only to name a few, have all raised many more than I and will have much more thorough advice here I bet. They will be here.
> [/QUOTE
> From what I’ve read you don’t put anything over pad it’s meant for direct touch. I guess its set to kick on and off from weight of chick on it ensure perfect Temp for them so it’s suppose to help make it more stable? They have a enough room to move off it. I keep seeing them rotating between pad and off. No distressed chip sounds more like I’m content chirps.We shall see. So far so good though!


----------

